# DIY Juice Catcher for boxmods



## Alex (30/9/14)

By docpado
source
*Materials*




Find an appropriately sized bottle cap and an old atty gasket. Cut a hole in the center of the cap that is large enough to accommodate the atty.
mce-anchor
*Assembly*




Place the cap and gasket over the atty, and then use a thin tool to push the gasket as far down as it will go
mce-anchor



The gasket keeps the cap snug against the top of the box mod and also forms a tight seal that stops juice from leaking under the cap
mce-anchor



You can clean the juice catcher simply by pulling it off the atty
mce-anchor

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Useful 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Danny (1/10/14)

Huh, how clumsy must a person be to need such an addition. Just drip with the airflow ring on, and otherwise dont overdrip. I dont get it. Maybe it is innovation dressed up as an idiot and I cant see beyond the disguise. On the other hand it could also just be an idiotic innovation.


----------



## Alex (1/10/14)

Danny said:


> Huh, how clumsy must a person be to need such an addition. Just drip with the airflow ring on, and otherwise dont overdrip. I dont get it. Maybe it is innovation dressed up as an idiot and I cant see beyond the disguise. On the other hand it could also just be an idiotic innovation.


 
Many mod have a this built in already, http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/modding-forum/294333-drip-well.html

not really that "dumb"


----------



## Danny (1/10/14)

Lol still dont get it. If it was to keep juice leaking through the 510 connection or something then yes. But down the sides of a dripper? The other wells as I understand it like the lowered portion of a hana around the 510 connection are to allow atties to appear to sit flush (because not all 510 connections are the same length) not catch fluid. I dunno, cant see the point myself, but I seldom spill.


........ 10 minutes or so later. Yes youtube is helping me understand.


----------



## Alex (1/10/14)

Danny said:


> Lol still dont get it. If it was to keep juice leaking through the 510 connection or something then yes. But down the sides of a dripper? The other wells as I understand it like the lowered portion of a hana around the 510 connection are to allow atties to appear to sit flush (because not all 510 connections are the same length) not catch fluid. I dunno, cant see the point myself, but I seldom spill.


 
Liquid leaking from RDA's is a common problem, very few of them don't leak at all. I think the Veritas RDA falls into that category. The only reason yours doesn't leak? you're probably doing it wrong.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Xhale (3/10/14)

most of my rda's when running an aggressive coil will spit out the airhole (you line the airhole up with the coil afterall)...this accumulates and runs down the side..doesnt bother me enough to put an oring and a cap on it like this tutorial suggests, but that is one reason why I could imagine this tutorial exists...spit accumulation

Reactions: Like 1


----------

